# What do you like about the previous poster? 2014!



## bmann0413 (Jan 2, 2014)

Aw, yeah, new year, new compliments! lol

Continuing on, azerty is a totally nice person who always has a nice thing to say about people. I respect that.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 2, 2014)

He's very optimistic, but he always keeps it real...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 2, 2014)

A unique cool individual who has his own style with good taste.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 4, 2014)

His signature is inspiring and true.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2014)

Fan of Jack Kirby- the legendary artist who made Marvel Comics what it is today....


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 4, 2014)

He knows to show respect to Jack Kirby for making Marvel what it is today. Most people I know says that it was ALL Stan Lee, which is not true (no disrespect to the Stan Man, though!). lol


----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 4, 2014)

All hail him! For he is the one true king of the selfie.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 4, 2014)

he has nice long hair


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 5, 2014)

She has very cute and creative nail art!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2014)

She's not afraid of debate and stands up to bullies. She's also gorgeous.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the signature .... perfect for the New Year


----------



## Deacone (Jan 5, 2014)

His doughboy gets ripped signature always gets me...every. damn. time lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2014)

What's not to like? She's a masked superhero/villain, gorgeous bride, and smart cookie. Plus, tattoos!


----------



## lille (Jan 5, 2014)

She's super sweet and kind.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 6, 2014)

She's also warm and kind....to living things, in general, especially those with both a cranium and closed-circulatory system. Even if they're cold-blooded.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 8, 2014)

A wonderful person all around.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 8, 2014)

*Comic Book Fan * :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## shy guy (Jan 10, 2014)

Well from what I can tell he likes Jack Kirby and The Avengers movie, that is the sign of a good person.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 10, 2014)

No clue what Monkey Trumpets is but I like the sound of it as long as it doesn't include flinging poo.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 11, 2014)

She's a super sassy lady who's totally awesome. She rocks.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 11, 2014)

Always has something positive to say on the boards & his football team is in for a great game this weekend


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2014)

He's just a kickass dude.


----------



## shy guy (Jan 11, 2014)

Another fan of Jack Kirby plus his avatar looks cool


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 11, 2014)

His username and avatar...I have a stuffed Shy Guy and key chain, and I always play as him on Mario Party.


----------



## shy guy (Jan 11, 2014)

She's a hopeless romantic and has pretty blue eyes:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2014)

He has fascinating interests


----------



## Mathias (Jan 11, 2014)

Her cute kitty!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 21, 2014)

He has a positive personality


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 21, 2014)

Aways has something positive to say and when it comes to debating topics - keeps to the point - he would make Hemmnigway proud.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 21, 2014)

He's intelligent, well "typed" and provides great info


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 21, 2014)

She has a great smile and a bohemian nature.


----------



## azerty (Jan 21, 2014)

He lives in a place I.d love to know


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 21, 2014)

He also lives in a place I'd love to know.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 22, 2014)

She lives in a place I used to know


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 23, 2014)

He seems to have have a sense of humor always a plus!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 23, 2014)

I like the signature - bigger prizes are a good thing


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 23, 2014)

He's a Slow dance aficionado and he knows how to treat the ladies right.


----------



## shy guy (Jan 26, 2014)

Have not yet been able to figure out what his avatar is but I like it.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 26, 2014)

His location reminds me of Pink Floyd. BTW, my avatar is a painting by a great artistic influence on me, animator Ralph Bakshi.


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 28, 2014)

He is aspiring to create art, or at least cartoons which is awesome, an appreciation for art is always a great trait!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 28, 2014)

She has an adorable smile.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2014)

Seems like an overall cool well-rounded guy. Likes that he believes in marriage and enjoy his post and like his username and he is from Texas like me haha so that's cool in itself lol.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 28, 2014)

Zangief is in his sig! Awesome!


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 28, 2014)

I really like how real and true to himself Mathias is. And I bet he just lights up a room. He sure lights up a forum


----------



## Dromond (Jan 28, 2014)

She's cute, smart, and Suid-Afrikan!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 28, 2014)

Means a lot to me that he welcomed me back to Dims.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 28, 2014)

I missed her while she was gone and I'm very happy she's back!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 28, 2014)

He's always a gentelmen.


----------



## shy guy (Jan 28, 2014)

His dog is cute


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 28, 2014)

His wee avatar is adorable


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 28, 2014)

She has the biggest kindest gentlest heart.


----------



## shy guy (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice hat


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2014)

Good taste in video games and knows about old school Ninja Turtles games so kudos!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 30, 2014)

Seems like a really cool dude.


----------



## missyj1978 (Jan 30, 2014)

always has cool hats and a great smile


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jan 30, 2014)

She has awesome taste in music!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 30, 2014)

Extinctor100 said:


> She has awesome taste in music!


He makes great use of his extensive vocabularly in his prose.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 30, 2014)

Love her sense of fashion and has great post! and love her hair


----------



## shy guy (Jan 30, 2014)

Old school gamer


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 30, 2014)

love the avatar!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 30, 2014)

She believes in Kindness


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 30, 2014)

snuggletiger said:


> She believes in Kindness



He is very kind and has a great smile


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 30, 2014)

She is very photogenic


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 30, 2014)

ST strikes me as a really sweet guy that just oozes coolness. Amazing combo, if you ask me.


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jan 30, 2014)

Has a witty, ironic signature... I *love* those!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 30, 2014)

He seems like a guy I'd enjoy hanging out with.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 30, 2014)

Takes a licking and keeps on ticking


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 30, 2014)

One word: resilient.


----------



## shy guy (Jan 30, 2014)

Great name for a rock band!


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jan 30, 2014)

Likes Doctor Who, Football, and 90s video games. Winning


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 31, 2014)

He's got a funny sense of humor.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 31, 2014)

Courageous woman


----------



## Dromond (Jan 31, 2014)

She's got the world's most loquacious cat.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 31, 2014)

It's Dro...well..he's...awesome


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 31, 2014)

She is wearing that adorable hat in her avatar!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 31, 2014)

Still absolutely adore her!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 31, 2014)

Has a great sense of humor and nice smile!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 1, 2014)

*W*orthy if a boatload of weightlifting-dims "rep' and certainly won't pass out near the squat rack...


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 1, 2014)

Resident Dims-King of appropriate gifs, witty random sentences and well executed humour in general :bow:


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 1, 2014)

She has a witty personality and a keen sense of humor as well as having a cute but growing li'l puppy!


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 1, 2014)

I really love the sentiment in his signature!


----------



## shy guy (Feb 1, 2014)

The artwork in her profile is awesome!


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 5, 2014)

I love his avatar and that he lives somewhere interesting lol


----------



## JonesT (Feb 5, 2014)

I love her smile


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 5, 2014)

I do not know too much about him, but I dig his vibe so far.


----------



## missyj1978 (Feb 5, 2014)

She is a sweetie with good advice


----------



## JonesT (Feb 6, 2014)

She is very beautiful and seems like a great person


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 6, 2014)

He's a good person through to his soul...and I know good things are in store for his growing family! :happy:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 6, 2014)

Her amazing eyes.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 7, 2014)

*Good things are coming his way and a wrestling fan *







*In fact WWE's "Wyatt Family" sends their regards...*


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 7, 2014)

His comment made me laugh, greatly appreciated right now!


----------



## JonesT (Feb 7, 2014)

Her signature


----------



## balletguy (Feb 21, 2014)

JonesT looks like a cool person


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 21, 2014)

He's a face I haven't seen in a while. He makes me smile.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 21, 2014)

In the midst of her own challenges in life, she chooses to not be embittered but to encourage and love; all of this is what makes her stronger than she realizes.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 22, 2014)

She doesn't realize how thankful I am having become her friend.


----------



## Victoria08 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm loving her fabulous profile pic and I'm very happy to see her back on Dims


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 23, 2014)

She lives in Canada!!


----------



## shy guy (Feb 24, 2014)

She lives in Kentucky, granted it's not western Kentucky but the fact that she's at least from around the same place I live makes me feel a little less lonely, oh and she's really pretty:wubu:.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 25, 2014)

Shy Guys are one of my favorite Mario baddies. Right up there with Goombas and Koopas. lol


----------



## shy guy (Feb 25, 2014)

Louisiana has some great food, I love me a good bowl of gumbo:eat2:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 25, 2014)

Appreciates good eats and just to get all the appetites of Dimmers are going ...

Here is a photo of a "Fried Green Tomato -Shrimp Remoulade" Po Boys....


----------



## shy guy (Feb 25, 2014)

Post awesome pics of food, I so want to make that!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 28, 2014)

A foodie - appreciates the quality stuff - which is a good thing


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 28, 2014)

A true Gentleman, a fellow foodie and really awesome guy


----------



## balletguy (Feb 28, 2014)

She is a nice person and she is a hottie


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 1, 2014)

He is also a Hottie and has great taste


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 1, 2014)

Even though we don't talk a whooole lot, she's in my thoughts more often than she knows. I'm lucky to have such a dear friend in her


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 1, 2014)

beautiful, nice, funny, interesting.. the list could go on and on


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 1, 2014)

She has a true loving generous heart.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 1, 2014)

Her heart is a unique find. She truly cares with all her being. Her inspirational words and concern are just awesome.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 1, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Her heart is a unique find. She truly cares with all her being. Her inspirational words and concern are just awesome.



She rocks the square frame glasses better than I do


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool person with great taste in music.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 2, 2014)

He is very kind


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 2, 2014)

She's an animal lover and she's flourishing. I'm happy for her.


----------



## azerty (Mar 2, 2014)

She has an interesting blog with beautiful texts


----------



## balletguy (Mar 3, 2014)

He is from France. That is pretty cool.


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 5, 2014)

He is a Nice guy and he has a cool profile pic


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 6, 2014)

She's a super sweet person.


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 6, 2014)

He seems like a genuinely nice guy... and he has an awesome smile!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 6, 2014)

She's from Canada! You don't need anything else to make you any cooler!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 7, 2014)

I always enjoy her posts


----------



## Mathias (Mar 7, 2014)

I like that he likes ballet!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 7, 2014)

He is in PA...Go Phillies!!


----------



## shy guy (Mar 8, 2014)

Not embarrassed to say he likes the ballet, stay classy my man.


----------



## one2one (Mar 8, 2014)

Adorable avatar and great location


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 8, 2014)

Her avatar is my favorite painting.


----------



## Yakatori (Mar 8, 2014)

Has learned me real-good. Helped me to see "_why-we-can't-have-nice-things!_"


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 9, 2014)

Wise, intelligent, mysterious, funny, hyphen-happy. I'm pretty much in awe


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 9, 2014)

There's so many good things to say it's hard to choose! She's open-minded and mentally adventurous, with a great sense of humor and constant air of congeniality :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, for starters, she's absolutely gorgeous and wayyyy more intelligent than I could ever hope to be


----------



## one2one (Mar 9, 2014)

She's much more intelligent than she gives herself credit for.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 10, 2014)

Beautiful, intelligent, and one of my favorite paintings as her avatar.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 10, 2014)

She can see UFOs


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 10, 2014)

He call's one of the world's playgrounds home. I am just a bit jealous.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 10, 2014)

I think the picture of him and his fiance' is absolutely adorable.


----------



## one2one (Mar 10, 2014)

I love her creativity!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 20, 2014)

I love their location


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 1, 2014)

He is hot sexy and can dance


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 1, 2014)

She is one of my favorite people here... always has a bit of encouragement and is always of good cheer!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 1, 2014)

I love her photos she's posted of herself lately. She's so full of smiles.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 1, 2014)

She makes eating donuts look sexy.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 1, 2014)

He is so good with providing a laugh, giggle and all around smile!! <3 and adore you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 1, 2014)

She's creative and has great tattoos!


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 2, 2014)

She never gives up, has amazing taste in pretty much everything and is one of the most (Insert glowing words here do not think one has been invented for her yet that covers it all) she inspires me.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 2, 2014)

Always ready to spread positive thoughts and good cheer


----------



## Mathias (Apr 3, 2014)

He's always been a kind prescense on these forums.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 3, 2014)

I admire his strength in his personal life right now.


----------



## missyj1978 (Apr 3, 2014)

Super sweet, understanding and easy to talk to.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 3, 2014)

But I think she's got fire in the belly...


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 4, 2014)

Knows how to surprise a person out of the blue, making them smile.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 4, 2014)

Seems like an awesome lady, good comments, had creative talents... a great asset to team Dims


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Apr 4, 2014)

Has an awesome smile.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 4, 2014)

Has good taste a sense of humor and is very observant lol can't believe he took notice of the writing on my shirt I was wearing lol


----------



## Dromond (Apr 4, 2014)

I love her smile!

To quote way too many of my old Sicilian aunts, "I just want to pinch her cheeks!"


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 5, 2014)

He is a nice guy. Not because he's the kind of guy who likes to tell you he's a nice guy (and who'm really isn't, but still loves to wave his "nice flag" in your face anyway), but because he's decent and truly kind.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 5, 2014)

A wonderful gal, love her biography!, anyone who likes cats and reading is cool in my books


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 5, 2014)

She has the biggest smile that lights up her whole gorgeous face, makes great jokes and is an all round wonderful person


----------



## Mathias (Apr 5, 2014)

She's one of the kindest people I've ever met!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 5, 2014)

He is one of the geekiest, kindest soft-souled gentlemen I've the chance to know.


----------



## CPProp (Apr 6, 2014)

I like that she is under construction, in my warped mind this conjures up a vision of her being visited by people wearing safety shoes hard hat and ear defenders


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 8, 2014)

CPProp said:


> I like that she is under construction, in my warped mind this conjures up a vision of her being visited by people wearing safety shoes hard hat and ear defenders


I rarely understand anything he says yet I enjoy all of it.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 8, 2014)

She has a great sense of humor she is unique and I enjoy her posts, a smart lady


----------



## Mathias (Apr 9, 2014)

Her smile lights up this place!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 9, 2014)

He is a total bro. *supah bro-fist*


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 13, 2014)

I like BIRTHDAYMANN's openness and the fact that he's a suave American Whovian ^.^


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 13, 2014)

She's compassionate and reflective and very thoughtful of others.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 13, 2014)

He cracks me up, constantly, and he has great taste in after shaves!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 13, 2014)

Cool name, got to train with Ji Han Jae, can break a wrist in a matter of seconds


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 13, 2014)

His signature, "


> "Happiness is not stopping to think if you are."- Palmer Sondreal


," is one of the best I've read on this board.


----------



## Missamanda (Apr 13, 2014)

She's artsy. I like creative minds.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't really know her, but she's new, she's pretty, and seems to be very nice.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 13, 2014)

He's an awesome, caring individual.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 13, 2014)

I admire her love for books and all kinds to sci fi stuff!


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 15, 2014)

I like his bright beautiful smile and his positive attitude!!


----------



## CPProp (Apr 17, 2014)

I like that she plays arrows (darts) but bet she has to much fun to toe the line at the oche


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 23, 2014)

He has a good sense of humour and happens to be very intelligent.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 14, 2014)

I like the "Limit Break" reference!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 14, 2014)

He's pretty badass.


----------



## Deacone (Aug 14, 2014)

He's a good laugh


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2014)

Fan of cooking and posted an interesting vegan breakfast recipe w/ Jumbo Oats.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 30, 2014)

He posts lots of positive things


----------



## Deacone (Aug 30, 2014)

He has a good sense of humor


----------



## spookytwigg (Aug 30, 2014)

Is super geeky in all the best possible ways.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 31, 2014)

He's smart, interesting, understanding, and non-judgmental, with appealing dark looks. An all-around terrific person who's too modest to believe a word of it. :happy:


----------



## balletguy (Sep 1, 2014)

I love her screen name


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 10, 2014)

The chivalry just seems to flow naturally out of him. It's quite refreshing :happy:


----------



## Deacone (Sep 10, 2014)

She has super pretty hair


----------



## lille (Sep 10, 2014)

She seems like she'd be genuinely awesome to hang out with.


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Love the avatar pic so cute


----------



## Saisha (Sep 18, 2014)

He's another ocean person.


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 19, 2014)

Saisha keeps this board much more active and interesting and that's a very good thing indeed.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 19, 2014)

From what I've seen, dude's got a kick ass taste in music.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 21, 2014)

He's thoughtful and intelligent (marks of a good writer ), and I love to listen to his voice. :happy:


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2014)

She's charming, intelligent, and chose her screen name well.


----------



## one2one (Sep 21, 2014)

Smart as a whip, and a root beer aficionado.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 22, 2014)

Has a wonderful way with words that could be described as poetry


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 23, 2014)

She posts the loveliest pics of her and her hubby.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 24, 2014)

She's such a sweetheart, I want to meet her so I can hug the stuffing out of her!


----------



## Deven (Sep 24, 2014)

He's a great listener!


----------



## Deacone (Sep 25, 2014)

He's a super funny guy


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 25, 2014)

Her kickass attitude, her nationality and the fact that she recently used the phrase "hipster twats." :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 25, 2014)

One of the most wonderful, sweet, supportive and just all-round amazing people I've ever had the pleasure of knowing.


----------



## balletguy (Sep 26, 2014)

Just a cool guy and the girls love him


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2014)

He's nice to the ladies


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2014)

She dominates... the daily exercise report.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 28, 2014)

His avatar keeps me up at night...screaming.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 30, 2014)

Every picture she posts makes me smile, there's just something cheerful about her manner


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2014)

I miss our chats he is an awesome writer and all round great guy I can always see why so many women crush on him.


----------



## Deacone (Oct 5, 2014)

She's a really lovely lady, I always smile when I see her post


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 6, 2014)

She is always smiling and always so kind


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 8, 2014)

She's a fellow wee shorty


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 8, 2014)

She's loyal and has the warmest heart. I'm lucky she's my friend.


----------



## Deacone (Oct 8, 2014)

Castingpearls is the strongest lady I know. She puts up with so much shit but she doesn't let it stop her from being awesome. She is an inspiration


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2014)

Is from a place I super want to visit 

and is all around awesome


----------



## Deven (Oct 9, 2014)

Spiritangel always has good advice or a kind word to give. I don't think she has a mean bone in her body.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2014)

He saved everyone, even at great sacrifice to himself.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 14, 2014)

Every once in a while he gets to something real, that really speaks to me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2014)

Sometimes, he impresses me with his eloquence and thought process in a post- whether I agree with him or not


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2014)

She's very friendly and good-natured.


----------



## balletguy (Oct 17, 2014)

They have over 16,000 posts wow!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 19, 2014)

He has a great sense of Humour


----------



## Mathias (Oct 19, 2014)

She's simply amazing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 19, 2014)

He has an incredible smile that is as sunny as his personality


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 19, 2014)

Tremendous amounts of wisdom and wonderful sense of humor :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 21, 2014)

He's always be incredibly kind to me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 22, 2014)

She's a sweetie


----------



## ed1980 (Oct 22, 2014)

In this forum she is always polite and treats everyone with respect. She seems to be the kind of person that keeps being herself no matter where she is. Also, she is a great story writer ....


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 22, 2014)

Though not a prolific poster, seems to be a genuine and interesting person. You should get more involved with the forums!


----------



## Deacone (Oct 23, 2014)

He's someone who I would consider a good friend if we ever met in real life. Genuinely a really cool guy


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 25, 2014)

She has great ink and from the pics she posts, it looks like her and her husband would be a blast to hang out with and have a drink or ten with!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2014)

He seems very down to earth- I always like that in people


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 25, 2014)

She just exudes beauty. And her signature never fails to make me smile.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 26, 2014)

She lives in South Africa a country Ive always intended to visit  one day perhaps.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 27, 2014)

He's a kind hearted softy


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 29, 2014)

She's a very sweet and has a lovely relationship which makes me happy to see.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 6, 2014)

She's a super cool and super pretty Australian gal.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 6, 2014)

He's very friendly


----------



## Saisha (Nov 6, 2014)

Great signature line!


----------



## shadowedmorning (Nov 6, 2014)

I've come across some of the things Saisha has posted, and it's always inspiring.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 7, 2014)

I think she's actually pretty good when it comes to thread-starting. And, just considering who that's coming from....


----------



## one2one (Nov 7, 2014)

Yakatori has excellent taste in art.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 22, 2014)

Great pic. love it.


----------



## JonesT (Nov 22, 2014)

He has great compliments


----------



## balletguy (Dec 13, 2014)

He is from Arkansas that is a great state


----------



## Deacone (Dec 19, 2014)

He always seems really nice and positive


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 19, 2014)

I love her avatar pic, her nerdyness and her ability to be herself


----------



## balletguy (Dec 19, 2014)

She is a good person


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 22, 2014)

He's very open with what he shares with the crowd here....


----------



## luvmybhm (Dec 29, 2014)

her avatar is adorable


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 30, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> her avatar is adorable



Besides the fact that her username always makes me smile, the few posts I've caught of hers suggest she's just an all-round lovely person.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 30, 2014)

She is completely adorable and lovely and I want to be friends.....


----------



## Deacone (Jan 1, 2015)

Their avatar always tickles me


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2015)

Her transformation in the past few years is astonishing. Although she was always beautiful and has a spectacular personality, marriage suits her even more and it's clearly evident in her radiance. I'm so happy for her and I'm also proud to know her.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 2, 2015)

I like her more than root beer candy canes.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 2, 2015)

I enjoy reading his posts. Even when our philosophies go in different directions he never fails to make me at least consider an alternate viewpoint.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 2, 2015)

He gives wise, honest advice and opinions without being mean; he has a great sense of humor/fun, and I love to listen to his voice. (Seriously, if you haven't heard him, you are really missing out! Some of the women here nearly swooned when he recited a recipe in one of the voice threads. )


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 2, 2015)

She's a lovely and caring woman who manages to stay positive and encouraging at all times. Her posts bring a comfort and a nice pick-me-up if you're down.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2015)

He's always nice- and sometimes funny. I like reading his posts


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2015)

Extremely potent rep-fu


----------



## Deacone (Jan 3, 2015)

She is a strong, independent lady who I have a lot of respect for. Her kind words always strike a firm chord, that resonates and brings happiness to anyone she touches  xxx


----------



## mimosa (Jan 4, 2015)

*Her tattoos are incredible and her smile is radiant. :bow:*


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 4, 2015)

She's a very intellectual individual, great at making conversations with, open-minded, loving, peaceful, optimistic, fluffy, vibrant, and beautiful! ^_^


----------



## mimosa (Jan 6, 2015)

He is truly a gentleman and super smart. He has interesting ideas and a heart of gold. He is also very handsome. I am lucky to call him my friend. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 6, 2015)

Meems has a heart of gold.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks super cute in a sock monkey hat


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 8, 2015)

Have always loved her posts.... Strong voice and beautiful lady.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 9, 2015)

I love her fashion sense!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 9, 2015)

She's lovely.:happy:


----------



## CPProp (Jan 14, 2015)

Like where she lives (snow globe )  but wonder if it get annoying being turned up side down and shaken


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2015)

He posts interesting things, especially in the Free Association thread!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 17, 2015)

His name is Tom, only the coolest guys are named Tom!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 17, 2015)

She very pretty and has a sweet smile. :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 18, 2015)

Gorgeous, generous with her compassion and takes the time to chat with people on here.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jan 22, 2015)

there toes!! amazin  xxx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2015)

Cute screen name


----------



## balletguy (Jan 24, 2015)

she has over 19,000 posts wow gottta love it


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2015)

His screen name makes me think of Tchaikovsky and Prokofiev, lovely music.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 1, 2015)

He's an incredibly nice guy......and I always think of "Goody Two Shoes" when I try to figure out what his screen name means


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 2, 2015)

I always enjoy reading Greenie's posts on Dims. She has not only a great sense of humor;but, a tremendous amount of wisdom!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Yakatori (Feb 17, 2015)

^He's actually pretty funny himself. I wouldn't call it _understated_, but a good part of the bit is how it sometimes goes over some peoples' heads.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Feb 18, 2015)

user name reminds me of food :-D xxx


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 18, 2015)

well i dont really dig cats, but the previous poster made her think of food and that's alright by me!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2015)

I love that pic of him standing/dancing on his arm....and he's nice


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 19, 2015)

green eyes, you kidding me?! AND super sweet...that's the perfect combination, like french fries and ice cream!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Feb 21, 2015)

ClashCityRocker said:


> green eyes, you kidding me?! AND super sweet...that's the perfect combination, like french fries and ice cream!



nice voice i gess lol xxx


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 22, 2015)

Looks babely on a donkey!!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 22, 2015)

She always has positive posts


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 22, 2015)

Enjoys cooking - a good interest to have....


----------



## kittyd7015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Aust99 said:


> Looks babely on a donkey!!



is babely good? lmao xxx


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 24, 2015)

kittyd7015 said:


> is babely good? lmao xxx


Yes!!! You're a babe!


tonynyc said:


> Enjoys cooking - a good interest to have....



Sweetest man on dims!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 24, 2015)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2015)

She's as sweet as her name


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 2, 2015)

She is bloody hilarious!!


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 3, 2015)

_She's_ bloody gorgeous!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Apr 4, 2015)

has posted over 1000 things!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 10, 2015)

love her donkey picture.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 11, 2015)

I like her avatar pic.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Apr 18, 2015)

i like his username


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 29, 2015)

She's posting a bit lately... Been here a long time with not many posts. Good to see you getting more involved.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 29, 2015)

I have always loved the avatar. Makes me smile each time I see it


----------



## mulrooney13 (Apr 29, 2015)

The Skyrim reference in her signature!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 30, 2015)

His attempt to look like an angry bird


----------



## balletguy (May 2, 2015)

she has over 15,000 posts whats not to like


----------



## MsBrightside (May 5, 2015)

He's friendly to everyone, interesting, and his posts are always short but sweet.


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 6, 2015)

nice smile xxx


----------



## dharmabean (May 6, 2015)

She's rockin' that donkey picture.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2015)

She has awesome hair in her profile pic!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2015)

He's one of the nicest posters on the whole forum....and he likes music


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 7, 2015)

love her hair


----------



## balletguy (May 8, 2015)

Who does not like a kitty...cute name


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 8, 2015)

nice smile


----------



## balletguy (May 8, 2015)

She rides a donkey that's so cool


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 9, 2015)

balletguy said:


> She rides a donkey that's so cool



loves animals to


----------



## balletguy (May 13, 2015)

All her posts are very positive. I love it


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 13, 2015)

supportive


----------



## Yakatori (May 13, 2015)

Aust99 said:


> "_Looks babely on a donkey!!_"





dharmabean said:


> "_love her donkey picture._"





balletguy said:


> "_She rides a donkey that's so cool_"



Yeah, she's got a great-ass...


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 13, 2015)

looks great in cartoons


----------



## dharmabean (May 13, 2015)

She always has something nice to say about the previous poster.


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 14, 2015)

liks a cup of coffee


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 10, 2015)

Her zeal is admirable.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 12, 2015)

Like the scream name


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jun 18, 2015)

liks dancing


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 13, 2015)

She seems to be posting more often, which is a good thing!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jul 17, 2015)

beautiful eyes xxx


----------



## fuelingfire (Jul 17, 2015)

Kitty you seem to want to be classified as a BBW from your previous posts, which is awesome. Also you have posted in the library.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jul 18, 2015)

animal lover x


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 22, 2015)

Tossed herself right into the forums


----------



## balletguy (Jul 25, 2015)

She has been a member of dimmensions for a nice long time. I love it.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 13, 2015)

He's an awesome new friend and I'm jealous of his Jeep!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Sep 18, 2015)

i like her lipgloss


----------



## landshark (Sep 18, 2015)

Her ass. (I'm talking about the donkey in her picture. Get your minds out of the gutter, guys!)


----------



## Deacone (Sep 20, 2015)

He's a rather nice bloke!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Sep 24, 2015)

pikachu lover lol xxx


----------



## CPProp (Sep 26, 2015)

She has 68 posts - more than enough to make a fence


----------



## kittyd7015 (Sep 27, 2015)

nice smile


----------



## Deacone (Oct 3, 2015)

She knows her stuff!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Oct 3, 2015)

likes pokemon lol xxx


----------



## balletguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Who does not like a kitty?


----------



## kittyd7015 (Oct 31, 2015)

cheeky smile


----------



## balletguy (Nov 1, 2015)

Her profile pic is aw


----------



## landshark (Nov 1, 2015)

Generally very positive and encouraging to other members. Upbeat and seems like a genuinely good guy.


----------



## Deacone (Nov 2, 2015)

All his posts put a smile on my face; he's genuinely a very nice guy.  And his wife is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## landshark (Nov 2, 2015)

She is a great judge of character! 

Really, Deacone is a very upbeat and awesome member here. She looks like she's a lot of fun to be around. I'm not into video games in the least bit and I know she is, but I still think it would be fun to hang out with her. I imagine I'd laugh a lot. All around cool and fun loving person. With some pretty badass tats, too!


----------



## one2one (Nov 2, 2015)

I like the way he brags (in the best sense of the word) about his wife.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Nov 3, 2015)

sleepy profile pic xxx


----------



## balletguy (Nov 15, 2015)

I think she is funny.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Nov 16, 2015)

he has a nice smile


----------



## balletguy (Nov 17, 2015)

She thinks I have a nice smile...


----------



## kittyd7015 (Nov 18, 2015)

cheeky monkey


----------

